# OT-New Year's Resolutions



## Elf Mommy (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone have any?


----------



## LindseyandKen (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah, and they're all already broken................:shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 2, 2005)

LOL!


----------



## LindseyandKen (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, the healthy eating one is always broken bymidday on the first day- too many left over Xmas choccies,and Xmas pud. I'm starting to look like a Xmas pud thisyear.........:?It's comfort eating with the stress of all thenew buns, honest!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 2, 2005)

I need to shed 20 more pounds, and have made agood start for the New Year by making through the holidays withoutstuffing myself 

Pam


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 2, 2005)

good job, Pam! that's always an accomplishment over the holidays


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd love to shed some pounds, but I won't make any resolutions about it cause I just know I'd break them LOL!

I am trying to be a bit more frugal with money this year. Wewant to buy a farm and need to pay off a couple of billsfirst. I love where we live, but we've outgrown the house


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm going to try to drop the 20 pounds I've puton. We'll see if it works. I think I'm going to get that Dr. Phil bookand see if that helps.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Jan 2, 2005)

I want to lose 50lbs by October (that's when my brother is getting married, and I'm a bridesmaid so I have to look nice lol).

I want to find a good grooming job.

I don't know what else...the weight problem is what bugs me the most


----------



## gjsara (Jan 2, 2005)

my resloution is to be a more well rounded indivdual,and to curve some of those nasty hatful thoughts that comeinto my head.

sara


----------



## LindseyandKen (Jan 2, 2005)

*gjsara wrote: *


> my resloution is to be a more well rounded indivdual


Lol, my main problem is that I'm round!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 2, 2005)

*LindseyandKen wrote: *


> *gjsara wrote: *
> 
> 
> > my resloution is to be a more well rounded indivdual
> ...




Metoo !


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jan 2, 2005)

So far I only have resolutions for my herd. I'vealready accomplished two of them. One was to organize my rabbit stuffin a more orderly manner. The second was to add a new line to my barn. 

I still need to add the new line to my current line.


----------



## Fergi (Jan 3, 2005)

My resolution at first was to not make aresolution but by doing so I already broke it, how ironic! So my secondresolution was to get to know God better. I am reading The Case for aCreator, and A Purpose Driven Life, hoping they will help me on my way.I figure if I can know God better everything else should just fall intoplace the way He planned it to.

Fergi's mom


----------



## pamnock (Jan 3, 2005)

*Fergi wrote: *


> Myresolution at first was to not make a resolution but by doing so Ialready broke it, how ironic! So my second resolution was to get toknow God better. I am reading The Case for a Creator, and A PurposeDriven Life, hoping they will help me on my way. I figure if I can knowGod better everything else should just fall into place the way Heplanned it to.
> 
> Fergi's mom




Good book! I started it, but got sidetracked. I'll get back to it after my daughter finishes with it.

Pam


----------



## Fergi (Jan 3, 2005)

Yep, I can see how you could get sidetracked ifyou mean The Case for a Creator. I feel like I am back in ethics classwhen reading it. I like it but it is a lot of information to take in. Inever was any good with physics so it is certainly a learning process!Well worth the read though, you can't really dispute scientific facts!

Fergi's mom


----------



## pamnock (Jan 3, 2005)

*Fergi wrote: *


> Myresolution at first was to not make a resolution but by doing so Ialready broke it, how ironic! So my second resolution was to get toknow God better. I am reading The Case for a Creator, and A PurposeDriven Life, hoping they will help me on my way. I figure if I can knowGod better everything else should just fall into place the way Heplanned it to.
> 
> Fergi's mom




I just picked up "Come Thirsty" by Max Lucado. Looks pretty good -- you might enjoy that one also.

Pam


----------



## bluebird (Jan 4, 2005)

My resolutions are to lose 35 lbs,and learn how to put pictures on the board.bluebird


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 16, 2006)

-Bump-

Just wondering how everybody's new year is going? Any resolutions? Are they sticking?


----------



## cheryl (Jan 16, 2006)

oh i make absolutely no new year resolutions anymore,when i did i would say ok im going to do this and do that and bythe end of the year i suddenly remember that i made these resolutionsthat i forgot about lol.

so now i just enjoy what i have,without changing anything.



cheryl.....


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi, I've stopped smoking. I had mylast cigarette at 7:30pm on Jan 2/2006. This is a hardone. I lost 35pounds a year ago and it wasn't as hard todo. 

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 17, 2006)

:colors:I stopped smoking too SOOOSKAand I feel your pain! Haven't had one since New Years and it has onlybeen this last couple days that it feels any easier. HAving said that,I thought I would never quit - I have less willpower than my bunnywhenever she sees the TV cable, so I feel really proud,

Well done - Ill think of you next time I resist temptation!

:highfive:

Do you feel better in yourself/healthier?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Alfie and Angel

Yes I do feel better, I don't stink anymore (clothes) LOL.The hardest part for me is not smoking in the car, that's where I useto smoke the most. 

We never smoked in the house so that part is easy. You shouldhave seen my husband and I outside in the middle of winter in our PJ'shaving a cig. What a site that was.

It's still real hard though, I do want one every now and then, but Ijust keep saying to myself "IAM A NON SMOKER NOW"

I also have Asthma so I really shouldn't be smoking.

Good Luck to you. Go give your Bunnies a kiss every time you feel like one.

Soooska


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah the clothes thing is the improvement Inoticed most - like when I've been around friends that smoke I thinkwow I must have smelled like that all the time-and also howgoooood food tastes since I quit (so looks pretty obvious what nextyears resolution will be). 

My main difficult times are waiting for publc transport and when I havea big essay due, although we never smoked in our flat either and I'mgrateful for this as it makes it easier now to be home than out. Ithink it's a good idea to have a coping strategy for these times andkissing bunnies is a good plan! - In this vein, I have a rewardplanned. I really want a British Giantbun andthereis arescue centre for giantsnear me.If I still don't smoke by my birthday (March) I'll have saved enoughmoney for all that extra hay.

Good luck to you too - stay strong

Rose


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 23, 2006)

Just thought I'd add to the no-smoking postshere. I just quit too. It's been 2 wholeweeks. They say it's harder to give up than heroine, solosing 30 pounds should be a breeze if I can quit smoking.


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 24, 2006)

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> losing 30 pounds should be a breeze if I can quit smoking.


I hope so - I want to eat all the time - it'struly disgusting!

Welcome to the quit club! Well done-

2 weeks is fantastic. Everyweek that passes I feel reallyproud coz I never thought I'd be able to do 2 days! You should bereally proud.

See SOOSKA's advice (above) for good bunny love distraction technique - it works! 

But also, stop back in and let me know how you're doing coz it helps to know that other people are......er, .......suffering!

I have put together a quit pack of emoticons to describe the full range of nicotine withdrawal-fuelled emotions. As follows:

















But one day soon I know I'm going to wake up feeling:



.......and that's what keeps me going.



Well done again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL those emoticons really do describe theemotions! I think now I'm over the actual nicotineaddiction. Now it's just that I don't have anything to dowith my hands. I've started to drink lots of tea, but thatdoesn't quite have the same affect.


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah tea is good. It's like there is adifference between the addiction and the habit which still tries tofool you into thinking you're addicted.

I have a whole load of things I try to do instead:

After eating: Glass of fizzydrink 

Waiting for the bus: make sure Ialways have a book or trashy magazine.

While writing essay:dried fruit (alfie bunny is particularly pleased with this substitution)

Down the pub: I rip things, beer mats, labels off bottles, receipts (not popular with landlords)

Miscellaneous times: I pop bubble wrap! The amount of bubbles I popdepend on the severity of the need to smoke. (not popular with alfie orboyfriend!)


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 24, 2006)

> * style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff"*
> Waiting for the bus: make sure Ialways have a book or trashy magazine.




LOL I'll have to start reading Harlequin romances or Playboy.

Hey, Playboy has a bunny...so now I'll be combining hobbies. Hopefully I don't develop a porn addiction.

:shock:


----------



## alfie and angel (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL - well, whatever it takes - certainly beats tea!

Although cococa, now cocoa takes some beating...


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jan 26, 2006)

I havent bothered with one this year, as I know I will break it!

But last year my resolution was to not eat any chocolate what so ever.It lasted 6 months! But no longer :?I still think I did agood job tho for 6 months!


----------



## nose_twitch (Jan 26, 2006)

Six months without chocolate??????????????????????????????????????????

Oh, I rather spend six months in hell.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Rose, how's the not smoking going? 

It's been 33 days with no cigarettes. I still feel like one every now and then but I keep saying "I AM A NON SMOKER NOW".Hopefully it's going god for you too.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## alfie and angel (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Soooska,

Yey Well done!!!

I'm still cigarette free too although some days are harder than others. For the most part it's getting easier. I just think about how cross I'll be at myself if I cfave and that wards off the temptation (mostly0.



Anyway, good to hear from you and keep up the good work!!!

Rose


----------

